# OOH and Downloads



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Will out of home streaming allow download to a device or only streaming. If I watch 8 hours of TV on a flight and then am in a hotel for 2 weeks, I'd like to be able to download another 8 hours of recent programming for the flight home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Whatever you can stream you can download as well. Downloads are slightly better quality than streaming as well.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Excellent! Sitting in a convention center in Barcelona I can see my TiVo shows, just can't download or stream them yet. Patiently waiting.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

The initial setup of OOH streaming/downloading requires being on the same network as the Tivo and Stream to select the OOH box and accept the agreement. It cannot be done remotely.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Devx said:


> The initial setup of OOH streaming/downloading requires being on the same network as the Tivo and Stream to select the OOH box and accept the agreement. It cannot be done remotely.


 I think the OP has a standalone Stream that hasn't yet been updated with OOH capability (TiVo is delaying it by a few weeks presumably waiting for 20.3.7 software updates for series 4 units to complete).


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I think the OP has a standalone Stream that hasn't yet been updated with OOH capability (TiVo is delaying it by a few weeks presumably waiting for 20.3.7 software updates for series 4 units to complete).


Yes, I have a standalone stream and it has already been setup with the latest iOS connection because I was able to see my Premiere shows while I was on the road, but could not stream or transfer them yet. I could even see my tivo HD unit but obviously not the shows that were recorded, only the guide.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Austin Bike said:


> Yes, I have a standalone stream and it has already been setup with the latest iOS connection because I was able to see my Premiere shows while I was on the road, but could not stream or transfer them yet. I could even see my tivo HD unit but obviously not the shows that were recorded, only the guide.


I mentioned it to ensure you knew that if the initial Stream setup for OOH streaming wasn't done while at home OOH streaming wouldn't work. I didn't realize that the OOH streaming box could be selected in the iOS app before the functionality was fully available for Stream owners. For Roamio Plus/Pro, the Tivo received the update first, then the app was updated and IIRC opening it while at home prompted the OOH streaming setup.


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

You can download via wifi or cellular OOH with the roamio. You cant stream over cellular though.


----------

